# A very BUCKY year!!



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, so this morning we just had our 8th kid of the season with one girl left to freshen. Ugggghhhhh another buck. So, that makes 8 for 8 bucks....not a single girl!! I helped a friend with his QUADS and of course 2 bucks, 2 DOES. So jealous. Is anyone else having a bucky year?? I guess if I were a boer person I'd probably be jumping up and down for joy. I keep telling my last girl (as she waddles by) girls...think girls!! Hopefully I only have a few more days to pray.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Split for us. Out of 3 girls we have 2 bucks and 2 does another doe to go any day now and then 4 more for april and last one in May (she was a rebreed since she aborted)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well...I don't have anything due until June, but I had one year where I had 75% buck kids! It was the worst!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Last year for me started out with ALL bucks. it was horrible.

This year, is going to start soon, im hoping it doesnt turn out the same


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Laura and Kylee,
I'll be saying prayers that you don't end up like we have. I've NEVER had 100% buck rate. These are off my junior buck and I'm almost tempted to sell him; except for the fact that he has a fantastic pedigree.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Dont sell him just yet. I heard from some very big time breeders, that younger bucks tend to throw bucks more the first year, so maybe try and wait


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

We are going to try and give our bucks apple cider vinegar for 2011 breeding and see if that helps. Because we will probably be using A.I mainly it doesnt really matter, But they would still be used as clean up bucks.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

me too! 
so far 3 out of 4 kids are bucks here. 7 more does to go!


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I hope that holds true for me too. I need ALL boys from my Feb/march group....I am at least 10 wethers short for my Easter/4H orders. I am due to start any day...Some fullbloods first then the commercials...I have a special little black headed fullblood first timer that IS going to give me twins, a boy and a girl, both 2 teated and either solid black or black headed, I hope anyway...They are the ONLY kids I am going to keep until my summer/fall groups...I try Not to Complain, whatever hits the ground; As long as it stands up shortly afterwards....


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

yep- a buck year! Out of 10 kids, 6 are bucks! 3 does left to go... Nice looking bucks though.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I've had five bucks and three does so far this year. Last year I had six bucks and three does. I've been using bucklings, maybe it is true about young ones throwing more boys. I have five to go, so we'll see how that works out.

Jan


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

aw, thats some luck. what breeds are they? i'm looking for bucklings. i dont know how far i am from you though.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

well i'm feeling lucky so far! out of 4 does we have 2 bucks & 5 does! still have a number of preggy does to go so we'll see if it continues. i'm hoping!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

A friend of mine is looking for a pygmy buck if anyone is near Upper michigan onder:


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

I have one more doe to freshen. I have had 14 bucks and 3 does! Update: Junie B. Jones kidded 2-26-11 2 bucks. Total: 16 bucks 3 does.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

So far we've got 7 does and 4 bucks, but we hand breed all of our goats, they aren't pen bred.

I was told by my mentor that in order to get more doe kids(or at least one doe kid per kidding) that you need to take the doe to the buck only once, and early in the heat and then don't take the doe to the buck again. The reasoning for doing it this way is that male sperm swims fast and dies young, while female sperm swims slow and lives longer. The doe ovulates at the end of the heat so by breeding her only once early in the heat you are giving the female sperm a chance to "win the race" so to speak when she ovulates. I've been doing this for 3 years and my kidding rate is always at least 50/50. The first year I bred goats I took the does to the buck like 3 or 4 times during the heat and I had 100% bucks that year with the exception of a doe who was taken only once because she wouldn't stand(we didn't think she was in standing heat) but she was the only doe that year that kidded with does and she had twin does.

My theory on young bucks throwing more bucks and does is the fact that they are young and pretty much hornier than older bucks, so if you're pen breeding they'll be doing it more often than an older buck. It's just my theory though. There are bucks that will predominantly throw more does or more bucks regardless of how you breed the does. When we had boers we had two bucks. Before we got the second one, our older buck always pen bred the does and he was somewhat overweight and his libido wasn't that high so he wasn't really mounting the does more than once during their heats, but he threw predominantly buck kids(which was a shame because he had the best daughters) Our second buck we did some pen breeding and some hand breeding(for handbreeding though my brother would always take his does to the buck two or three times) and despite this the 2nd buck threw predominantly does.

So enough rambling from me, I hope you guys get some more doe kids!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My doe that kidded had a stillborn doe and a healthy buck.. my friend here has had 6 bucks and 2 does so far.. with a few more to kid. My other doe is hopefully bred.. early in her cycle, and taken to the buck only once... due in June... I'm sure hoping for DOES!!! but it does seem like a bucky year around here too!


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Sarah,
I will have to try that next season. LOL Every birth has been...close my eyes say "please be a girl 3 times"...look...BOY! I just wanted a couple senior kids to show. Oh well, guess I'll just have to buy them. darn.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

So far, it's half and half for me. 2 kids out of one doe, one of each, with 2 does to freshen. I'm praying for doe kids with the next two.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Just had another set of twin does today!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty bucky for me. We have 3 left to kid. But so far the count is 3 does and 7 bucks. one doe died and one buck died so I am at 2 does and 6 bucks.



Hope we get some more does. Fingers crossed lol :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

So far 50/50 split for 2011. 4 does two sets of twins, doe/buck, one single doe, and set of trips, 2bucks, one doe


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

wow all these bucks born this year. :shocked: UGH I have another month to go till my girls kid and now I'm worried I'm gonna get all bucks again this year. :sigh: I'll have 2 in March and 2 in May kidding and I NEED atleast 1 doe from 3 of them to build my herd up! I am for sure trying out Sarah's advice next breeding season.Wont hurt anything to try if she had luck with it anyhow


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

Same with us!! My first goat kidded with quad buck!!! AHHHHH! Oh well at least they are healthy!! :scratch:

Thomas kids farm
http://thomaskids.webs.com/


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

My first had triplet bucks, one DOA. I have four left this year and really want a girl from three of them but that is asking a lot! Lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well this ISNT fair. I had the buckiest year last year, better be different this time bahaha


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am holding out on positive thinking that things will be different in March.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had 2 bucks and a doe last July for our first 2 kiddings.

We had 1 doe kid in Jan, and 3 more kid this past week.........

Each doe gave us: 1 doe and 1 buck

so 4 does and 4 bucks! Yes I am still surprised by this! With everyone I know having a 'buck' time of it, I was just praying we'd get at least 2 does...!


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

Well my last girl to freshen broke my streak! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: !!!! The buck is the smallest but he's eating fine. And they're NUBIAN!!! Yeah!! She escaped 3 pastures to get to the togg buck and I thought for sure they would be crosses...NOPE. I've only slept 2 hours today and I have to work tonight but it's all worth it!! Doing my happy dance.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

A friend of mine has kidded 2 does in her 2011 kidding season: six kids in all. Sex? All boys.  LOL I am pretty sure my buck reservation's gonna hold. Almost everyone I know is kidding bucks right now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

nagismom said:


> Well my last girl to freshen broke my streak! :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: !!!! The buck is the smallest but he's eating fine. And they're NUBIAN!!! Yeah!! She escaped 3 pastures to get to the togg buck and I thought for sure they would be crosses...NOPE. I've only slept 2 hours today and I have to work tonight but it's all worth it!! Doing my happy dance.


 :leap: :clap: :hi5: CONGRATS ON HAVING THE :kidblue: STREAK BROKEN :stars:

I leash breed as Goathappy does and 2 years in a row now I've gotten a single buck from Hank/Bailey...Hank is a month shy of turning 7 years old so I don't think being "young" has a whole lot to do with sireing buck kids :wink: 
With Chief/Penny I got :kidred: :kidred: and Chief/Binkey :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue: so he was one up on the does this year we'll see how he does next year.


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

:leap: 
Congrats!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:leap: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: That's great!
My tally this year was :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred: . That was from pen breeding.
Goathappy, I am going to do hand breeding like you describe from now on, and see if it raises the doe/buck ratio!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Wellll I'm not having a buck year at all! My 2011 tally is 5 does 0 bucks, if you count my Dec. kids then it's 7 does and 1 buck. All I have left is my alpine doe.

I'm using young bucks and pen breeding.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

For us, the past 3 years have been probably 70%-90% does, so I'm sure this year it will be all bucks to make up for the good years. Funny how things work.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Its been a good year for me! 5 does and 4 bucks, one of which I wanted. But I feel your pain cause last year I had 10 kids with 8 bucks and only 2 does. but its ok cause even though they are bucks they are still cute!


----------

